# vsftpd in ssl und nicht ssl betreiben



## itsme (6. Apr. 2009)

Hallo
Ich verwende als FTP-Server den vsftpd. Es funktioniert alles sehr gut auf SSL - leider brauche ich jetzt für einen User eine Verbindung ohne SSL.
Ich habe schon div. Suchaktionen unternommen und einiges gelesen, konnte aber bis jetzt noch keine für mich anwendbare Information finden.
Eventuell hat hier jemand einen Tipp für mich, wo/wie ich dazu passende Informationen finden könnte.

Das Problem in der Zusammenfassung:
Server läuft mit ISPConfig 2
Es gibt ca. 50 User auf dem Server, welche sich alle über FTPS in Ihren Webspace einloggen.
Ein einzelner User benötigt nun einen Zugang, der nicht durch SSL geschützt ist, dh. normalen FTP-Zugang.
(Der Grund (für alle, die immer einen Grund brauchen): Die von diesem User verwendete Spezialapplikation kann mit FTPS nicht umgehen, daher muss FTP verwendet werden. Eine Neu- bzw. Um-Programmierung der von dem User verwendeten Software ist nicht gewünscht.)

Versuch:
Ich könnte FTPS für alle ausschalten, möchte ich aber nicht. 
Ich kann einen anonymen FTP-Zugang erstellen - das sollte es aber auch nicht sein.


----------



## Till (7. Apr. 2009)

Poste doch mal bitte Die vsftp Konfigurationsdatei.


----------



## itsme (8. Apr. 2009)

*Konfigurationsdatei vsftpd.conf*


```
# Example config file /etc/vsftpd.conf
#
# The default compiled in settings are fairly paranoid. This sample file
# loosens things up a bit, to make the ftp daemon more usable.
# Please see vsftpd.conf.5 for all compiled in defaults.
#
# READ THIS: This example file is NOT an exhaustive list of vsftpd options.
# Please read the vsftpd.conf.5 manual page to get a full idea of vsftpd's
# capabilities.
#
#
# Run standalone?  vsftpd can run either from an inetd or as a standalone
# daemon started from an initscript.
listen=YES
# Run standalone with IPv6?
# Like the listen parameter, except vsftpd will listen on an IPv6 socket
# instead of an IPv4 one. This parameter and the listen parameter are mutually
# exclusive.
#listen_ipv6=YES
#
# Allow anonymous FTP? (Beware - allowed by default if you comment this out).
anonymous_enable=NO
#
# Uncomment this to allow local users to log in.
local_enable=YES
#
# Uncomment this to enable any form of FTP write command.
write_enable=YES
#
# Default umask for local users is 077. You may wish to change this to 022,
# if your users expect that (022 is used by most other ftpd's)
local_umask=022
#
# When enabled, the FTP command SITE CHMOD is allowed for local users.
# This command allows the users to change the permissions on files.
chmod_enable=YES
#
# Uncomment this to allow the anonymous FTP user to upload files. This only
# has an effect if the above global write enable is activated. Also, you will
# obviously need to create a directory writable by the FTP user.
#anon_upload_enable=YES
#
# Uncomment this if you want the anonymous FTP user to be able to create
# new directories.
#anon_mkdir_write_enable=YES
#
# Activate directory messages - messages given to remote users when they
# go into a certain directory.
dirmessage_enable=YES
#
# Activate logging of uploads/downloads.
xferlog_enable=YES
#
# Make sure PORT transfer connections originate from port 20 (ftp-data).
connect_from_port_20=YES
#
# If you want, you can arrange for uploaded anonymous files to be owned by
# a different user. Note! Using "root" for uploaded files is not
# recommended!
#chown_uploads=YES
#chown_username=whoever
#
# You may override where the log file goes if you like. The default is shown
# below.
#xferlog_file=/var/log/vsftpd.log
#
# If you want, you can have your log file in standard ftpd xferlog format
#xferlog_std_format=YES
#
# You may change the default value for timing out an idle session.
#idle_session_timeout=600
#
# You may change the default value for timing out a data connection.
#data_connection_timeout=120
#
# It is recommended that you define on your system a unique user which the
# ftp server can use as a totally isolated and unprivileged user.
#nopriv_user=ftpsecure
#
#
# Hinzugefuegte Eintraege lt. ispconfig-forum - aru
# guest_enable=YES
# guest_username=vsftpd
#
# Enable this and the server will recognise asynchronous ABOR requests. Not
# recommended for security (the code is non-trivial). Not enabling it,
# however, may confuse older FTP clients.
#async_abor_enable=YES
#
# By default the server will pretend to allow ASCII mode but in fact ignore
# the request. Turn on the below options to have the server actually do ASCII
# mangling on files when in ASCII mode.
# Beware that on some FTP servers, ASCII support allows a denial of service
# attack (DoS) via the command "SIZE /big/file" in ASCII mode. vsftpd
# predicted this attack and has always been safe, reporting the size of the
# raw file.
# ASCII mangling is a horrible feature of the protocol.
# ascii_upload_enable=YES
# ascii_download_enable=YES
#
# You may fully customise the login banner string:
ftpd_banner=Welcome to FTP service
# You may specify a file of disallowed anonymous e-mail addresses. Apparently
# useful for combatting certain DoS attacks.
#deny_email_enable=YES
# (default follows)
#banned_email_file=/etc/vsftpd.banned_emails
#
# You may restrict local users to their home directories.  See the FAQ for
# the possible risks in this before using chroot_local_user or
# chroot_list_enable below.
chroot_local_user=YES
#
# You may specify an explicit list of local users to chroot() to their home
# directory. If chroot_local_user is YES, then this list becomes a list of
# users to NOT chroot().
#chroot_list_enable=YES
# (default follows)
#chroot_list_file=/etc/vsftpd.chroot_list
#
# You may activate the "-R" option to the builtin ls. This is disabled by
# default to avoid remote users being able to cause excessive I/O on large
# sites. However, some broken FTP clients such as "ncftp" and "mirror" assume
# the presence of the "-R" option, so there is a strong case for enabling it.
#ls_recurse_enable=YES
#
# Debian customization
#
# div Einstellungen - v. X
log_ftp_protocol=YES
#
# Some of vsftpd's settings don't fit the Debian filesystem layout by
# default.  These settings are more Debian-friendly.
#
# This option should be the name of a directory which is empty.  Also, the
# directory should not be writable by the ftp user. This directory is used
# as a secure chroot() jail at times vsftpd does not require filesystem
# access.                 
secure_chroot_dir=/var/run/vsftpd
#
# This string is the name of the PAM service vsftpd will use.
pam_service_name=vsftpd
#
# This option specifies the location of the RSA certificate to use for SSL
# encrypted connections.
rsa_cert_file=/etc/ssl/vsftpd.pem
ssl_enable=YES
allow_anon_ssl=NO
force_local_data_ssl=YES
force_local_logins_ssl=YES
ssl_tlsv1=YES
ssl_sslv2=NO
ssl_sslv3=NO

hide_ids=YES
pasv_enable=YES
pasv_promiscuous=YES
port_promiscuous=YES
pasv_max_port=38550
pasv_min_port=38570
```


----------



## Till (8. Apr. 2009)

Versuch mal die Beiden Settings auf no zu setzen:

force_local_data_ssl=YES
force_local_logins_ssl=YES


----------



## itsme (10. Apr. 2009)

Hallo
Ja, so klappt es - leider ist das normale FTP-Login dann für alle möglich. Ich möchte jedoch nur einen einzigen Benutzer diese Option bieten.


----------



## Till (10. Apr. 2009)

Ich denke nicht dass sich das für nur einen benutzer aktivieren lässt.


----------



## itsme (10. Apr. 2009)

Gibt es einen anderen FTP-Server, mit dem so etwas funktionieren könnte?


----------



## Till (11. Apr. 2009)

Keine Ahnung. Normalerweise macht man so eine Config halt nicht nur für einen Account. An Deiner Stelle würde ich mir mal proftpd ansehen oder auch pure-ftpd. vsftpd ist in seinen Funktionen sehr beschränkt.


----------



## itsme (16. Apr. 2009)

Danke für Deine Antwort.
Falls ich eine öffentlich vertretbare Lösung für das Problem finde oder bastle, werde ich Sie hier Posten.
Viele Grüße


----------

